# forever 21 shoes?



## sandrrra (Oct 22, 2009)

does anyone know how forver 21 shoes fit? big? small? I want to order a pair online and Im like a 5.5 and they only carry a 6.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 23, 2009)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't personally purchased any shoes from Forever21 but i did a search in yahoo-answers for you and there is a bunch of posts about how Forever21 shoes fit/sizing.Here's a link to all those.

post's.Yahoo! Answers - Search Results for "forever21 shoe"

I hope you haven't already checked Yahoo-Answers lol


I sympathize with you though.I buy ALOT of shoes from Zappos and Endless.com.And even though alot of people give reviews to the shoes fit/sizing.Its still so hard because half will say  fits true to size, half will say they were a million sizes to big or small lol

And the funny thing is anytime ive ordered based on a review telling me to size up or down or order true to size they are always and i mean always wrong.

So ive learned to just order my size and hope for the best.Zappos & Endless are perfect for this too because they do free returns.But i don't think Forever21 does that unfortunately.

Well i hope i helped some,good luck!


----------



## Roach569 (Oct 23, 2009)

I only have one pair of shoes from forever 21, and they fit me about .5 size too big! They are also wedges, so that *might* make a difference! Good luck!


----------



## iadoremac (Oct 23, 2009)

they  fit perfectly


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

they all look really cute, but they feel flimsy ...


----------

